# Dante's Inferno Xbox 360 - Go To Hell...and really mean it!



## KASR

*Game Title: *Dante's Inferno
*Publisher:* Electronic Arts
*Developer: *Visceral Games, Artificial Mind and Movement
*Genre(s):* third-person hack and slash, action-adventure
*Players:* Single Player (DLC co-op add-on)
*ESRB Rating:* Mature
*Release Date:* February 18th, 2010
*Review Rating:* :4.5stars: 

*Story* 
Loosely based on the first part of "Divine Comedy" by Dante Aligheri, Dante's Inferno follows the main character (Dante), a supposed hardcore Christian, through hell (literally) to reclaim the soul of his beloved (Beatrice) as well as face his own demons (again, literally) and sins - and - find some measure of redemption for his otherwise, wicked life. The setting is during the 3rd Crusade of King Richard the Lionheart during his quest to reclaim the holy land of Jerusalem. If you've read the "Divine Comedy" then you have some measure of what to expect - but it's certainly not required reading to enjoy this game. It's a one-way ticket to the nether-realm and you aren't exactly welcome so pack in some grit and determination, becuz the dark ones aren't giving the keys to the kingdom willingly! We're going to Hell -so bring the popcorn! How bad could it be....right?

*Graphics and Sound* 
I gotta say, I'm becoming a huge fan of Visceral - they match the mood graphically for whichever game you are playing and set the tone with a great sound stage. From the very get go, you pop in the disc and the log splash screen lets you know what you're in for: a total surround sound treat.
The start screen beckons and when you finally decide to tackle Dante's sins with a push of the start button, a beautiful transition is accompanied by despairing screams and agony (which hits every channel) .... _oh yeaaaa....this is my kinda game!_

Cut-scene animations are beautifully done and storyline animation are done with a tapestry stylization that truly makes the game its own. The rendering and level mapping is nothing short of brilliant and the developers/designed have done well in translating what "ones" hell could look like. I for one wouldn't want to go there....but I gotta save my true love, so it's into the 9-rings we go!
The level design is a pretty compelling translation of the poem - but don't take my word for it - check it out for yourself!














































Sound is weaved masterfully into the game. You get your fair share of ambient noise, directionally dialog and effects and the music cues and then fades perfectly so that you aren't being distracted by it - instead being drawn deeper into the games style. Swinging Death's scythe produces some terrific highs and the thudding of hell's many demons produce some goodies for the LFE channel

*Extras*
As you proceed through the game and achieve certain tasks or achievements, you can unlock developer/designer artwork. The game also has quite a few downloadable content pieces that you can purchase. One DLC is free on Xbox Live. Each DLC contains an amount of "souls" used for purchasing more abilities. On March 4th, the Dark Forest DLC was released, which is the prologue level based loosely on the opening of the "Divine Comedy". This DLC contains new enemies and a series of puzzles for the player to overcome. On April 29th, 2010 - the Trials of St. Lucia will be released which has been rumored to allow co-op play. This DLC also include a game-editor - which takes the replay value to a whole new level as you share custom created maps and levels with your friends. 

*Spoiler* 



And of course, this is beginning of a great new franchise, one that I will gladly buy into - as the game is guaranteed a continuation.




*Gameplay*
Dante's Inferno is listed as an action/adventure game - but I think that's a little light. I would classify this as a horror/thriller as well as a hack n' slash third person game. The combat is hot-n-heavy/fast-paced and there is quite abit of level platforming and environment based puzzles - which is a joy (one think that Ninja Gaiden could have had more of).

Dante has two weapons: Death's Scythe and Beatrice's cross - each capable of devastating attacks and both having the ability to "level-up" to gain more destructive attacks as the game progresses. In addition to these weapons, Dante also has the ability to perform certain types of magic. The game also employs a quick time event system to one engaged to dispatch with enemies. Attack combos can be unlocked and/or upgraded using "souls" (in-game currency) and when crossing the paths with the many famous figures in history (that are mentioned in the original poem), you can enter into a mini-game that can grant the tortured souls absolution for their sins....or you can punish the poor moos right then and there. It's your choice. 

Now quite a bit of flack that this game catches is when critics draw comparisons between this game and "God of War". Now, it's always easy to tear something down and the brain constantly tries to make connections/comparisons/similarities/patterns when analyzing material - but if you come into this game with an clean perspective and enjoy/appreciate what it has to offer, then you'll be pleasantly surprised. The game does wrap up alittle too quickly when you a hit a "10-stage challenge level". This is one part where I felt each piece of "Fraud" could have been expanded upon.
With that, even if you say: "This game is just like God of War" - you are basically saying: "This game is just like this other awesome game!" so, that makes it awesome as well? I think it does and enjoyed every minute of it! The game has great material from which it draws it's story and as a result it has built a competent game-play mechanic.


*Summary*
My wife tried to play 30 minutes of this game and had to walk away becuz it scared the bejeebus outta of her. So I knew I would love it and having NEVER played God of War, I had no benchmark to taint my perception of the game. I think I'm more objective as a result, becuz I was able to enjoy the level detail, revel in the audio bliss and gnash my teeth through the horrific depictions of hell. This is definitely mature material for blood, gory, sex, religion, content - and once you come out the other end, you may suspect that things couldn't possibly end well when you go for a stroll through hell...you might be surprised. A solid investment through and through! 
Enjoy....oh, and _GO TO HELL_!


----------



## Ares

Nice review Aaron, I especially like the part where it scared the bejeebus out of your wife classic.


----------

